# Cooking sergeant baker



## Tom84 (Feb 21, 2012)

Went off of kilcunda near wonthaggi on the weekend and caught a sergeant baker while bottom bouncing and I was just wondering does anyone have a good recipe for them?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Bakers are usually a throwback up here, interested to hear if anyone eats them, I've heard they are very bony.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

I believe as stated they are a reasonably bony fish. But i also believe they are a tasty white fleshed fish. If i was to prepare one for the table i'd cut it into cutlets and use it to make a fish stew or soup. Then carefully remove the cutlets from the stew/stock and pull the meat off the bones. I would then return the meat to the stock and toss the bones in the bin.

To that end I'd do something like this

1 diced onion
1 diced stick celery
1 diced carrot
2 cloves chopped garlic
2 finely sliced long red chilli
4 cups vegetable/fish stock
1 bay leaf
10 peppercorns
1 sprig lemon thyme
1 400g tin diced tomato
500g cleaned mussels in shell
1/2 cup white wine
12 prawns
Oil
Salt to taste

Saute onion, celery, carrot and garlic and chili in a little oil until softened. Add the white wine and cook for 2 mins on high. Add the bay leaf peppercorns and thyme. Add the tomato, stock and fish pieces and simmer for 10min or until the fish is cooked. Remove the fish from the stock and remove the bones, then set aside. Add the prawns and mussels and cook for 3 min. Return the fish meat to the soup and taste for seasoning. Remove the thyme and bay leaf. Serve with crusty bread.

Note this is not a tested recipe, I just made it up. But it should end up tasting alright.


----------



## Tom84 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks nezevic for the recipe might try that


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

Alternatively google bouillabaisse and have a gander at one of those recipes...

Anything with a tomato base would be pretty good IMO, add some shelfish to give it a bit more flavour and you'll be pretty right. Parsley would be another good herb to add if you had some lying around.


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

Come down here and catch all the bakers you want.....please.......seriously, I will even help load and unload your yak, let your missus drink my wine while she waits and let your kids play in the pool while you fish.
Please bring a big truck to take them away.

SB's = Ocean Carp


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdjAmwEAABZXgAAQQIUQIJAAP+/ewCAAkoajUHpNGm1PKA9TQNT0mFMk9TTCaZqPUUEdX0Fy2Q6Y8FkMFd3dmmy7p3N6qb5GM7Cwi/pR0DQgY8JZUQa3RJaVPM+/rOFjG1eVSVNZS4cOgql0Kks+RE8YPeTglBg4yEwys0k9MN8NBSlBpgIF23tShLkOueKwsPEhRAhtE2/i7kinChIbGBNgIA==


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

An old fisho once told me that SB's when cooked, taste like burnt Arxxhole, even cats wont touch em.... he wasnt trying to be funny either.....


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Bertros said:


> Scale, fillet, cut up into 2 inch strips, pin with a 4/0 circle hook, and convert into a Snapper. Simples.


Have to agree with Bertos - only really a bait option due to all the bones.


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

mingle said:


> Artie said:
> 
> 
> > An old fisho once told me that SB's when cooked, taste like burnt Arxxhole...
> ...


you can only wonder....


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Artie said:


> mingle said:
> 
> 
> > Artie said:
> ...


Easy. Quietly performing the dance of the flaming arseholes with a friend, a slippery floor, an unfortunate mouthful.

Could happen to anyone, just ask the casualty nurses.

Has anyone see my zucchini?


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Easy. Quietly performing the dance of the flaming arseholes with a friend, a slippery floor, an unfortunate mouthful.

Could happen to anyone, just ask the casualty nurses.

Has anyone see my zucchini?[/quote]

Actually, speaking of casualty nurses, I read recenlty about a guy trying this bizarre erotic routine involving 6 small model horses and uhm... one of his ...er...cavities.... anyway they apparently got stuck and he was rushed to Casualty.... the nurse told his wife that his condition was STABLE.....


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Here's a recipe from John McConkey's 'Fisherman's Cookbook' (1994 edition and the best, easiest fish cookbook I have ever owned):


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

no no... you could try Sargeant Baker Ovarys.... same recipe... different part of the fish.... either recipe requires you catch a lot of Sgt Baker to get 2 cups of the required part.....


----------

